# Tern (automoción)



## I am one

Hola!
Estoy intentando traducir al castellano la palabra "tern", y después de buscar en todas partes, solamente encuentro dos acepciones:
1. golondrina (u otras variedades de ave)
2. grupo de tres (terna)

En la traducción que estoy haciendo, en inglés explica que "tern" también son los sedimentos que se forman en la bujía por la electrólisis, que aparecen cuando el combustible contiene alcohol y éste deteriora el revestimiento del depósito de gasolina (es decir, "tern" serían los restos del revestimiento que van a parar a la bujía).

Por favor, ¿sabéis si existe una palabra equivalente en castellano?
Muchísimas gracias a quien me pueda ayudar!


----------



## ILT

Hola One:

Aunque no conozco del tema, he buscado y no encuentro un término que sea directamente equivalente a tern. Yo que tú lo manejaría como sedimentos por electrólisis, al menos hasta que aparezca alguien con conocimientos automotrices 

Saludos

ILT


----------



## I am one

Hola ILT,

Gracias al menos por intentarlo, pero no sé si "sedimentos" me ayudará a capearlo, pego aquí el fragmento original y cómo he traducido el resto de la frase, y verás por qué:

... in fact there’s a name for what occurs; as the intake lining material that has been deteriorated by heavy alcohol is drawn through the fuel system, it reacts to electrolysis in the spark plug and can create a deposit, called tern, that can ground the spark plug.
 
...de hecho, lo que sucede tiene un nombre; a medida que el material de revestimiento de la admisión se va deteriorando por el alcohol, el sistema de combustible lo va absorbiendo, reacciona a la electrólisis en las bujías y puede crearse un sedimento llamado tern, que puede estropear la bujía.
 
Iba a dejar la palabra en inglés tal cual, pero he buscado en google y no he encontrado ningún ejemplo de este uso.
¿A alguien le suena de algo? Por favor, help me!
Millones de gracias, y un saludo.
 
One


----------



## I am one

¡Gracias por el vínculo que me enviaste, ILT!
Me ayudó a saber más cosas sobre las bujías, pero después de unos días sigo sin encontrar la palabra.
¿Alguna otra alma caritativa tiene la más remota idea? Se lo agradeceré eternamente...


----------



## nsv

Hay un foro www.redtecnica.com donde es posible discutir temas automóviles.

NSV


----------



## psicutrinius

Que yo sepa, en español (de España), a los depósitos de material en las bujías de los motores de gasolina se les llama _carbonilla_ (y después de la explicación que acabas de dar y, sobre todo, teniendo que ver la electrólisis en ello, no sé lo que _son_, pero desde luego, carbonilla no _es._

Pero sí es cierto que, lo sea o no, _así se le llama_. Y sí que es cierto que, cuando una bujía se desmonta porque no enciende es, bien por estar _anegado_ el motor, bien por exceso de aceite, o bien por _carbonilla_, que en el lenguaje del taller se dice que _comunica_ la bujía (y que quiere decir en realidad que _la pone (_o_ la comunica) a tierra_, tal como tu texto dice literalmente en inglés).


----------



## I am one

Hola psicutrinius, gracias por tus explicaciones.

¿Entonces, la última parte de la frase, en lugar de "que puede estropear la bujía", debería ser: "que puede comunicar la bujía a tierra"? ¿Es más fiel al original si lo traduzco así?

Y sobre el término "tern", me das a entender que si no se produjese la electrólisis, sería "carbonilla". Por tanto, si la función de la electrólisis aquí es la de descomposición, quizás "tern" sea "carbonilla descompuesta". 
¿Demasiado rebuscado?


----------



## psicutrinius

En lenguaje de taller, se llama _carbonilla _a todo residuo que impida el "salto" de la chispa entre electrodos. Por tanto (si es que el nivel de la audiencia lo admite, es decir, si no es un nivel de expertos altamente cualificados), yo le llamaría "_carbonilla_" sin más.

Piensa que "carbonilla" no es carbón, sino un término muy genérico que -mientras los depósitos en cuestión sean negros, o casi negros y por tanto _parezcan_ carbón- no entra en la substancia de la naturaleza de los mismos.

En el peor de los casos, yo utilizaría "carbonilla" tal cual, es decir, con comillas. Por lo demás, viendo el resto de la frase (y teniendo en cuenta que el revestimiento del conducto de admisión es metal, acero o aluminio), la idea es que (más o menos), "el flujo continuo de alcoholes pesados que el circuito de combustible aporta al conducto de admisión acaba deteriorando éste y el *sedimento que forma*, que, al ser sometido a electrólisis en la bujía, se hace conductor, *puede derivar la bujía a tierra*, impidiendo la formación de chispa".

Aquí no veo forma de traducir "tern", como no sea en las frases en *negrita cursiva*. Tampoco me parece que la traducción sea "rigurosamente exacta", pero sí me parece que deja muy claro el tema.

En resumen:

Si el nivel de la audiencia no es muy alto, creo que "carbonilla" entrecomillado pasaría. Si no, se me ocurre la segunda. A falta de auxilio de un nativo que dé con la palabra exacta (si es que existe), la segunda es válida y es la que yo usaría a falta de tiempo...

Por cierto: ¿Se trata de un texto sobre el uso de alcohol en motores de explosión (como sustitutivo de la gasolina)?. Porque si recuerdo bien, en este caso lo que se hace es *cromar* el conducto...


----------



## I am one

Buff... pues en teoría el nivel de la audiencia sí debería ser alto, ya que el texto forma parte de un curso de formación comercial sobre mantenimiento de vehículos.

El contexto en que se encuentra este fragmento es una serie de demostraciones de los productos de la marca, donde se compara con productos de otros tipos.
Concretamente en esta demostración habla de la aparición de agua en el depósito de gasolina (especialmente a causa de la condensación), y del uso de productos para eliminarla. Este es un producto que contiene alcohol, y explica los problemas que aparecerán al utilizarlo: el alcohol no queda diluído en el combustible, además separa el agua de éste, y se deposita en el fondo del depósito... el resto de texto sobre el tema lo tienes aquí.


----------



## I am one

¡Hola!
Llevo muchos días dándole vueltas a la palabrita, creo que ya he consultado todos los diccionarios habidos y por haber, manuales y foros de automoción, diccionarios y glosarios específicos... y la palabra "tern" con esta acepción no aparece en ninguna parte ni siquiera en inglés. 
No sé si alguna vez os habréis encontrado en un caso parecido, pero ¿sería muy incorrecto si la dejo tal cual en la traducción, entre comillas?
Se me acaba el plazo para entregarla, y no sé cómo resolverlo.
Muchísimas gracias,

One


----------



## Peter P

One

En Cuba también se le llama carbonilla y antes de dejar el término en inglés, le pongo carbonilla y de seguro que los entendidos en la materia te entenderán.

Peter P


----------

